# Richard Of Ehs Slingshots Is An Amazing Person



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to share my experience with the amazing customer service of EHS Slingshots. I've bought several slingshots from Richard now, and when a couple were lost in the mail, not only did he replace them with no questions asked, but he gave me a couple free ones. This is unprecedented. If you haven't seen one in person, the wood figure and finish are absolutely stunning. Just beautiful. Probably no two are exactly the same. The postal service between here and Nicaragua is not the most predictable, but Richard always works hard to keep his customers happy, and he won't stop until they are. Please consider trying one of his slingshots.

I wanted to add that he never asked me to post any of this. I posted this of my own accord.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Its very good to hear that there are still some good people out there!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I have 4 of Richard's slingshot and couldn't agree more.


----------

